
Would you give up health or location data to return to work? - walterbell
https://apnews.com/7f420983dfca013baf0914714c95272a
======
HelloFellowDevs
Since I am among the lucky few who get to wfh during this crisis, this
question isn't for me. I do have some friends who would gladly surrender that
information tomorrow if that means they could 'get on with their lives'. Be
that work, or social life. Their main reasoning is that they give up their
data anyways, so whats another few gb's of it?

